# Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€



## ll_tim_ll (3. Juli 2011)

*Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Hallo,


ich möchte nun auch mein Nokia 5800 gegen ein Android Smartphone eintauschen. Das Nokia ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber durch Symbian leider sehr unattraktiv. 
Nun zum neuen Smartphone. Es muss natürlich Android haben. Auf die Kamera lege ich nicht so viel Wert ( sie sollte aber min. 3MP haben). Der Musik Player sollte anständig sein. Zudem sollte eine 3,5" Buchse vorhanden sein.  Ich habe schon mal das Samsung Galaxy Ace und das Motorola Defy in Betracht gezogen, welches von beiden nun besser ist, oder doch in ganz Anderes?!

Zum Schluss noch was anderes: Kennt sich einer mit den Anzahl der Apps aus, also iOS vs. Android? Ist die Qualität/Quantität der Apps arg unterschiedlich?


----------



## Per4mance (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

wenn man keinen direkten vergleich hat mit OS und Android merkt man keinen unterschied. ich hab noch nichts vermisst bei android.

das defy is gut und hält was aus ansonsten is das Milestone 2 noch gut das hab ich selber. hat sogar ne hardwaretastatur wo ich nicht mehr missen würde und die fällt garnicht auf im zugeschobenen zustand.


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Also die iOS Apps sind alle deutlich liebevoller gestaltet und auf das Endgerät abgestimmt.
Die meisten Android Apps sind schlichtweg etwas hässlicher als ihre iOS Pendants. Ob das jemanden stört muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.(mich stört es)
Was die App Vielfalt angeht führt der Appstore noch wird aber wohl bald vom Android-Market überholt.
Dafür kosten die Apps aus Market aber meistens nichts oder weniger als in Apples Appstore.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Also das App-Angebot ist im Android Store mittlerweile größer als im App-Sotre (390.000 zu 350.000) und meißt günstiger.

Im Duell Galaxy Ace gg. Defy ist mMn. das Ace besser, aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Wenn ich du wäre würde ich aber noch etwa 30€ drauflegen und ein Galaxy S holen. Hättest du mehr von


----------



## Ezio (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Der App Store hat über 500k


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Jetzt echt ? 
Naja die ich hab bei einem Status von Februar geguckt, da stand es 390.000 zu 350.000  

Hätte eigentlich selber drauf kommen müssen dass beide Stores jetzt mehr haben 

Aber ich denke Android hat trotzdem noch mehr Apps. Und mehr kostenlose auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Mistadon (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



Ezio schrieb:


> Der App Store hat über 500k


 
Da bist du aber der erste, der das sagt. Quelle?
Und er sagt doch was von 250-270 Euro, da steht dann doch ein Apple-Gerät außer Frage, es sei denn du nimmst das iPhone 1


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:
			
		

> Und er sagt doch was von 250-270 Euro, da steht dann doch ein Apple-Gerät außer Frage, es sei denn du nimmst das iPhone 1



Der TE hat danach gefragt, warum auch immer


----------



## ll_tim_ll (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Ich wollte nur wissen, ob sich das iPhone gegenüber aktuellen Android Geräten wirklich lohnt. Das scheint aber kaum der Fall zu sein.

Ist das Galaxy S wirklich um so viel besser als das Ace?


----------



## Mistadon (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Ah, das mit den Apps habe ich überlesen.

Aber das mit den 500.000 Apps kann ich nicht glauben, ich habe immer das Gegenteil gelesen, nämlich dass Android Apple überholt hat.


----------



## Ezio (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Bei der letzten Keynote war von 500k die Rede


----------



## Mistadon (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Lese auch grade, aber kann ich mir irgendwie kaum vorstellen. Das wären in 3 Monaten 150.000 neue Apps!
Ich habe zu sowas aber noch nie einheitliche Quellen gefunden, aber bei der Keynote wurde auch behauptet, Apple sei Marktführer (da gibt es genug Gegenbeweise).

Aber lass das Thema beiseite legen, sonst wird das hier auch so ein Laberthread und das möchte ich nicht.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



ll_tim_ll schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur wissen, ob sich das iPhone gegenüber aktuellen Android Geräten wirklich lohnt. Das scheint aber kaum der Fall zu sein.
> 
> Ist das Galaxy S wirklich um so viel besser als das Ace?


 
Bessere Display, schnellerer Prozessor, insgesamt bessere Ausstattung. Musst du wissen ob dir das knapp 100€ Wert ist. Mit dem Ace würdest du aber auch auf keinen Fall etwas falsch machen


----------



## Ezio (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



> Ich habe zu sowas aber noch nie einheitliche Quellen gefunden, aber bei der Keynote wurde auch behauptet, Apple sei Marktführer (da gibt es genug Gegenbeweise).


Sie sind in vielen Bereichen Marktführer und die Behauptungen stimmen auch so.


----------



## Mistadon (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Nicht bei den Smartphones. Habe die Keynote nicht direkt gesehen, mir wurde aber davon berichtet...
egal, wie bereits gesagt ist das nicht das Thema dieses Threads


----------



## Ezio (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Das haben sie auch nie behauptet, also sieh dir die Keynotes besser an


----------



## ll_tim_ll (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Würde sich ein Galaxy S, ein Optimus Black, Desire oder ähnliches lohnen? Also für solch einen Aufpreis?
Sind Geschwindigkeit und Ausstattung arg anders?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Das musst du ganz selber wissen 

Wenn dir ein größerer, bessere Bildschirm, bessere Kamera und schnellerer Prozessor (bei extreme aufwendigen Spielen von Vorteil) wichtig sind, dann nimm eines von denen.

Im Alltagsgebrauch wirst du aber nahezu keinen Unterschied feststellen können.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Okai danke.

Spielen hab ich nur ab und zu vor. Ne Runde Angry Birds, Doodle Jump oder so werd ich schon mal vornehmen, aber nicht lang/oft.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. Juli 2011)

Dafür würde auch das Ace locker reichen


----------



## Hagrid (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Also ich würde das Defy nehmen, selbst im Gegensatz zum Galaxy S ist es (subjektiv gesehen) um Welten besser. Das von Samsung hoch angepriesene AMOLED ist ein Witz, die Farben sind schlichtweg falsch. Der einzige würdige Gegner wäre das HTC Desire HD, aber das sprengt dein Budget.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. Juli 2011)

Hagrid schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde das Defy nehmen, selbst im Gegensatz zum Galaxy S ist es (subjektiv gesehen) um Welten besser. Das von Samsung hoch angepriesene AMOLED ist ein Witz, die Farben sind schlichtweg falsch. Der einzige würdige Gegner wäre das HTC Desire HD, aber das sprengt dein Budget.



Kann ich garnicht bestätigen. Ich habe das Ace und das Defy beide getestet, und finde das Ace in fast allen Belangen besser.


----------



## Jägermaister (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

ich würde dir auf jeden fall das galaxy s vorschlagen. meine freundin hat das ace und ich das galaxy s und die auflösung beim ace ist schon deutlich schlechter und auch die farben kommen längst nicht so gut rüber. außerdem ruckelt z.b fruit ninja bei dem ace da die hardware zu schlecht ist...
es sei denn du verstehst was vom übertakten usw. dann kannst du dem prozessor die sporen geben  aber auch beim galaxy s ist die vielfalt an alternativen firmwares, welche deutlich schneller und meiner meinung auch schöner sind als die von apple, deutlich größer.
also wenn du gerne bastelst dann galaxy s sonst wenn es nicht soo gut sein muss ist das ace auch gut.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Ich weiß nicht wie du darauf kommst, aber rein von den Daten her kann das nicht sein. Das Defy hat genau so wie das Ace nen 800 Mhz Prozessor. Vom RAM kommen beide auf ein Niveau ungefähr. Das Galaxy S ist mit dem Gigahertz CPU weit überlegen, so wie auch mit dem RAM.

Das mit dem AMOLED kann ich schwer beurteilen. 

Aber an alle Anderen: Ihr würdet das Galaxy S auch einem Desire HD vorziehen?


----------



## PEG96 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Geschmacksfrage, entweder du magst touchwiz oder sense mehr, ansonsten sind die unterschiede für den normalen user nicht spürbar.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Geschmacksfrage, entweder du magst touchwiz oder sense mehr, ansonsten sind die unterschiede für den normalen user nicht spürbar.


 
Ich hatte bisher keins von beiden. Aber den Homescreen kann man doch auch so verändern, dass das TouchWiz so aussieht, wie ein HTC oder?


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Ich würde das Desire HD dem plastik SGS vorziehen. Allein das SAmoled ist für mich ein Ausschluss Kriterium. Das wirkt einfach nur unnatürlich


----------



## ile (3. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde das Desire HD dem plastik SGS vorziehen. Allein das SAmoled ist für mich ein Ausschluss Kriterium. Das wirkt einfach nur unnatürlich



Erstens das, zweitens ist HTC Sense deutlich besser als TouchWiz, drittens ist das Desire HD ein sehr rundes Produkt ohne gravierende Macken, viertens hat es ein größeres Display als das Galaxy S. Das Desire HD ist klar besser als das Galaxy S.

Edit:  Mein 1000. Post!


----------



## Ezio (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Außer beim Akku


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:
			
		

> Außer beim Akku



Jap der soll beim Desire HD ja nicht so toll sein...
Dabei muss ich schon sagen das selbst der Akku des Iphone 4 für mich nur gerade so ausreicht


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. Juli 2011)

Der Akku von meinem Desire HD ist echt schnell leer, hält aber immernoch länger als der vom iPhone 4 meines Schwagers


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Akku von meinem Desire HD ist echt schnell leer, hält aber immernoch länger als der vom iPhone 4 meines Schwagers



Das glaube ich nicht. Es sei denn der Akku deines Schwagers wird wesentlich mehr benutzt oder hat bereits deutlich mehr Ladezyklen hinter sich.


----------



## ile (4. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Jap der soll beim Desire HD ja nicht so toll sein...
> Dabei muss ich schon sagen das selbst der Akku des Iphone 4 für mich nur gerade so ausreicht



Er ist nicht so der Hammer, aber bei normaler Nutzung kommt man gut über den Tag. Mit Sicherheit ein Punkt mit Verbesserungspotential, aber kein gravierender Patzer.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist nicht so der Hammer, aber bei normaler Nutzung kommt man gut über den Tag. Mit Sicherheit ein Punkt mit Verbesserungspotential, aber kein gravierender Patzer.



Ich mach den meines Iphone schon an jeden Tag bis auf 20% leer. Jaja blöde Freistunden und Busfahrten


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



HAWX schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Es sei denn der Akku deines Schwagers wird wesentlich mehr benutzt oder hat bereits deutlich mehr Ladezyklen hinter sich.


 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, allerdings werden beide gleich viel genutzt und da ist seiner halt schneller leer.


----------



## Mistadon (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

adiovans, kann ich mir echt kaum vorstellen, wenn du dein DHD auf 1,9Ghz getaktet hast. Mein Wildfire läuft auf 748Mhz (Standard 538) und ist nach 2h zocken fast alle. 
Da der Akku sowieso nicht allzu gut sein soll und du DANN auch noch übertaktet hast kann das, was du grade sagst, nicht sein.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Der Prozessor läuft eigentlich nie mit 1.9GHz, sondern nur dann wenn es gebraucht wird - also eigentlich nie. Im Normalbetrieb läuft es stark untertaktet. Also sinkt die Laufzeit nicht im Vergleich zu den Werkseinstellungen


----------



## Mistadon (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



adiovans111 schrieb:


> Der Prozessor läuft eigentlich nie mit 1.9GHz, sondern nur dann wenn es gebraucht wird - also eigentlich nie. Im Normalbetrieb läuft es stark untertaktet. Also sinkt die Laufzeit nicht im Vergleich zu den Werkseinstellungen


 Ok, das gleiche mache ich auch 

Allerdings kannst du kein runtergetaktetes DHD für einen Vergleich mit dem iPhone 4 verwenden. Es ist zwar die beste und intelligenteste Art, Strom zu sparen, aber der Normalverbraucher kann das nicht.


----------



## oliver1234 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

galaxy ace!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



oliver1234 schrieb:


> galaxy ace!


 
Sign


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Juli 2011)

ll_tim_ll schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht wie du darauf kommst, aber rein von den Daten her kann das nicht sein. Das Defy hat genau so wie das Ace nen 800 Mhz Prozessor. Vom RAM kommen beide auf ein Niveau ungefähr. Das Galaxy S ist mit dem Gigahertz CPU weit überlegen, so wie auch mit dem RAM.



Erstens: Das Defy hat einen von der Architektur her neueren, also besseren Prozessor. 

Zweitens: Die Gpu vom Defy nimmt die aus dem Ace auseinander. Die des SGS ist noch stärker. 


Drittens: Der Akku vom Defy ist besser als beim Ace. Den vom SGS kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

Viertens: Die Auflösung vom Ace ist Low-End. 

Fünftens: Das Defy lässt sich sehr komfortabel über-/unterhalten. 

Fazit: Aufgrund des geringen Aufpreises vom Ace zum Defy ist das Ace nur eingeschränkt zu empfehlen.


----------



## pixelflair (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Erstens: Das Defy hat einen von der Architektur her neueren, also besseren Prozessor.
> 
> Zweitens: Die Gpu vom Defy nimmt die aus dem Ace auseinander. Die des SGS ist noch stärker.
> 
> ...


 

volle Zustimmung.
Hatte letzten auch mal das Ace in der Hand... Dagegen ist das Defy find ich persönlich High-End. Grad die "Gammel"auflösung würde mir arg zu denken geben...


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

1. Das Display vom Ace ist zwar nicht ganz so toll, aber trotzdem noch mehr als ausreichend.

2. Das Ace hat auch einen neuren Prozessor als das S.

3. Das scrollen und der Alltagsgebrauch ist beim Ace besser. Bei dem Defy von nem Freund ruckelt das ohne Ende, beim Ace ist es ruckelfrei.


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Juli 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Das Display vom Ace ist zwar nicht ganz so toll, aber trotzdem noch mehr als ausreichend.
> 
> 2. Das Ace hat auch einen neuren Prozessor als das S.
> 
> 3. Das scrollen und der Alltagsgebrauch ist beim Ace besser. Bei dem Defy von nem Freund ruckelt das ohne Ende, beim Ace ist es ruckelfrei.



Punkt 2 ist absoluter Unsinn... Er ist evtl neuer, aber mit Leistung hat das doch nix zu tun... Apropos Ruckeln: Die originale Motorola-Firmware mag zwar nicht optimal sein, aber wenn man Go Launcher EX installiert, merkt man davon nix mehr und es sieht obendrein noch besser aus, wobei das ja Geschmackssache ist und sich obendrein eh anpassen lässt. Auf jeden Fall hat das Defy mehr Saft unter der Haube.


----------



## Mistadon (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



> Erstens: Das Defy hat einen von der Architektur her neueren, also besseren Prozessor.


Karostorix, grade eben hast du noch gesagt, dass neuer=besser ist. Das Defy hat einer aus meiner Klasse, es macht einen ganz guten Eindruck.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Das Defy hat einen von der Architektur her neueren, also besseren Prozessor.


 
+



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Er ist evtl neuer, aber mit Leistung hat das doch nix zu tun...


 
= WTF ? 




Klarostorix schrieb:


> Apropos Ruckeln: Die originale Motorola-Firmware mag zwar nicht optimal sein, aber wenn man Go Launcher EX installiert, merkt man davon nix mehr und es sieht obendrein noch besser aus, wobei das ja Geschmackssache ist und sich obendrein eh anpassen lässt.



Eben, sie ist nicht nur nicht optimal sondern einfach schlecht. Daher ist für jeden, der nichts anpassen will, im Alltagsgebrauch das Ace besser.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Also ich habe mir das ganze noch mal angekuckt. Ich muss noch kucken wegen dem Geld, aber vielleicht pack ich auch einfach noch n Hunderter drauf, hol mir n LG Optimus Speed und lauf damit zukunftssicher.

Das Ding hat ja ordentlich mehr Leistung als Defy, Ace und Galaxy S!


----------



## Dremor (7. Juli 2011)

Servus, ich will hier mal noch ein weiteres Handy ins Spiel bringen.

Ich selbst besitze das "Acer Liquid MT" und bin mehr als zufrieden.
Es ist ausgestattet mit einem 800Mhz Prozessor der mit Custom Rom und SETCPU bis auf 1,5 Ghz übertaktbar ist. 
Display bietet die 800*480er Auflösung bei einem 3,7 Zoll Display.
Sound is mit entsprechenden Kopfhörern auch Top, was man ja von HTC Modellen nicht immer behaupten kann. 
Preislich liegt es bei +-300€.

Für weitere Details empfehle ich dir mal das "Androidhilfe" Forum. 

MfG Dremor

Send from Acer Liquid MT


----------



## ll_tim_ll (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Weiß nicht.. Acer ist eigentlich nicht meine favorisierte Smartphone Marke  Sollte halt auch nach was aussehen. Aber was ist mit dem Desire Z spielt das auch in der Liga des LGOS?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Ich würde auch das *Defy* empfehlen 
- ist mit Gingerbread pfeilschnell (*CyanogenMod 7 - Android 2.3.4*)
- läuft auch mit Standardspannung mit 1GHz
- der niedrigste Performance-State (standard 300MHz) verkraftet auch viel weniger Spannung (längere Laufzeit)
- sehr unempfindlich gegen Kratzer (gegenüber "normalen" Smartphones)
- hohe Auflösung

Mein Defy läuft mit der CyanogenMod 7 absolut stabil (stabiler jedenfalls als mit den Original 2.1 und 2.2 Versionen)
Mit Android 2.2 hat die Bedienung noch etwas geruckt - mit 2.3.4 ist alles pfeilschnell

Benchmark *Quadrant Standard*:
Android 2.2    mit   800MHz:  1280
Android 2.3.4 mit   800MHz:  1790
Android 2.3.4 mit 1000MHz:  2122
Android 2.3.4 mit 1200MHz:  2390


----------



## ll_tim_ll (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich würde auch das *Defy* empfehlen
> - ist mit Gingerbread pfeilschnell (*CyanogenMod 7 - Android 2.3.4*)
> - läuft auch mit Standardspannung mit 1GHz
> - der niedrigste Performance-State (standard 300MHz) verkraftet auch viel weniger Spannung (längere Laufzeit)
> ...




Ist das Overclocken arg schwer? ODer erledigt das dieser CyanogenMod? 

Sorry aber ich kann die Unterschiede der Geschwindigkeit wirklich gar  nicht einschätzen. Zum Beispiel zwischen Defy mit 1Ghz und LGOS mit  2x1Ghz


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



ll_tim_ll schrieb:


> Ist das Overclocken arg schwer? ODer erledigt das dieser CyanogenMod?
> 
> Sorry aber ich kann die Unterschiede der Geschwindigkeit wirklich gar  nicht einschätzen. Zum Beispiel zwischen Defy mit 1Ghz und LGOS mit  2x1Ghz


 
De Mod taktet standardmäßig den höchsten State von 800 auf 1000Mhz hoch.
Und wenn man dieser sehr guten Anleitung folgt dann hat man mehrer Möglichkeiten zu übertakten.
[How-To] Overclocking - Android-Hilfe.de

Ich habs per *SetVsel *gemacht.
Mein Defy läuft problemlos mit
Vsel1 --  20  (300MHz)
Vsel2 --  32  (600MHz)
Vsel3 --  52  (1000MHz)

Man kann aber auch per *2ndInit *takten.
Das hat man ja wenn man de Mod aufspielt sowieso schon oben - allerdings muß man danach immer ins Boot-Menü wenn man was ändern will.
[Custom ROM] CyanogenMod 7 (Android 2.3.4) RC1v2 [Update: 28.06.2011] - Android-Hilfe.de

Wegen der Unterschiede:
Durch die 20% ige übertakten fühlt sich die Bedienung nun absolut flüssig an.

Der Mort Player (mp3) scannt nun z.B. die meine 26GB Musik (nur die Dateinamen) in ca. 8 Sekunden anstatt 20 und öffnet sich in 1,5 Sekunden anstatt 4.


----------



## PEG96 (16. Juli 2011)

Kann man das aufspielen von alternativer Software nachweißen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Kann man das aufspielen von alternativer Software nachweißen?



Wenn du meinst ob man nach dem möglichen "zurück-flashen" auf das alte 2.2 noch nachweisen kann ob vorher eine alternative Firmware oben war?
Jede Nutzung einer alternativen Firmwäre hinterläßt "Spuren".

Und wenn das Telefon mit der 2.3.4er oben den Geist aufgibt - also kein Zurückflashen mehr möglich ist - dann ist es natürlich sofort erkannbar 

Die für Deutschland zuständige Firma DatRepair schreibt dazu folgendes:
Defy mit 2.2 zu Datrepair schicken und repariert zurückbekommen? - Android-Hilfe.de


Meine Persönlich Meinung dazu - die natürlich durch das "perfekte" Funktionieren von Gingerbread positiv "getrübt" ist:
Es war die beste Entscheidung.
Hab mich über 2 Monate umgeschaut und gewartet bis die neueste Version der CyanoGen fürs Defy verfügbar war und dann erst geflasht.


*ADD*:
Durch das oben erwähnte Undervolten hält das Defy jetzt im Standby viel länger durch.
Bin jetzt bei *38%* nach *2d11h*.
- Mit 3h39min MP3 - davon ca. 2 Stunden über Lautsprecher
- 2h Wlan Surfen
- 30min UMTS Surfen
- aktives Display 1h40min
- 10 Fotos
Das ist um einiges länger als mir Froyo


----------



## avio1982 (17. Juli 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:
			
		

> Da bist du aber der erste, der das sagt. Quelle?
> Und er sagt doch was von 250-270 Euro, da steht dann doch ein Apple-Gerät außer Frage, es sei denn du nimmst das iPhone 1



Apples App store hat echt mehr Apps.  Aber denke auch das Android bald aufholen wird.  Leider, muss, man auch zugeben,  dass 50 % der angebotenen Android Apps mist sind.  Ich bin durch die Offenheit von Google trotzdem begeistert und empfehle Android.  Habe selbst ein Nexus S.


----------



## PEG96 (17. Juli 2011)

Also verliert man beim Flashen des cynagonmods die Garantie?


----------



## avio1982 (17. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Also verliert man beim Flashen des cynagonmods die Garantie?



Ja tut man,  aber im normal lässt sich das Stock Rom jederzeit wieder aufspielen ohne das es jmd merken würde.


----------



## Per4mance (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

das mit dem Flashen is aber auch so ne sache. schau dir das handy erstmal im normalzustand an. wenn dir dann alles gefällt lass es so - falls nicht dann modde es.


ich hab nen Milestone 2 seit release und hatte noch nicht das bedürfniss zu modden. mag zwar sein das es dann besser ist aber mir reicht es so bis jetzt


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Hab auch das Defy seit 5 Tagen und kanns nur empfehlen
Habs auch gerootet und läuft mit 1000mhz.

Beim cynagonmod aufpassen soweit ich weiß läuft bei dem nur die Kamera mit roter Linse. Jedoch werden diese seit einiger Zeit nimmer verbaut, ich hab ne grüne Linse.
Aber ich hab bis jetzt kein Prob mit Froyo darum bleib ich dabei solange alles Funzt.

Flashen ist aber ganz leicht hab gestern auch bissl was im System gelöscht so das ich neu Flashen musste aber das klappte bei mir ohne Probs
Wills aber nicht nochmal machen, darum lass ich ab sofort die finger von


----------



## ll_tim_ll (10. August 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Servus miteinander,


ich hab mir die ganze Geschichte nochmals intensiv angekuckt, auch mit Youtube Reviews, Geschwindigkeitsvergleichen etc. Ich komme aber irgendwie immer wieder zum Ergebnis, dass zur Zeit das doch so "hergelobte" LG Optimus Speed, kaum einen Vorteil, eher einen Nachteil in der Geschwindigkeit hat. (Verglichen z.B mit dem Samsung Galaxy S plus) 

Wann denkt ihr, dass sich diese Dual-Core Technik durchsetzen wird? Denn mittlerweile tendiere ich ja schon wieder zum Galaxy S oder einem noch billigeren Gerät....


----------



## Betschi (10. August 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Wenn möglich, schau mal das Spiel "Angry Bots" an. Und nein, nicht Angry Birds^^. Da siehst du, warum es Dual-Core Handies gibt.


----------



## Ahab (10. August 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Klar werden sich Dualcores durchsetzen, ebenso Quadcores, das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Im Moment ist der Nutzen von mehr als einem Kern noch sehr überschaubar, wobei es auch immer drauf ankommt, was man mit dem Handy macht.

Wenn du zu billigen Geräten tendierst, dann mach dir auf jeden Fall vor Ort ein Bild von der Performance. Android Phones neigen im Einsteigerbereich dazu recht langsam zu sein. Manchen ist es egal, die sind mit einem Wildfire oder Defy glücklich. Anderen wiederum ist die Performance ebensolcher Starter Phones zu lasch und das Display zu pixelig.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (10. August 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



Ahab schrieb:


> Klar werden sich Dualcores durchsetzen, ebenso Quadcores, das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Im Moment ist der Nutzen von mehr als einem Kern noch sehr überschaubar, wobei es auch immer drauf ankommt, was man mit dem Handy macht.
> 
> Wenn du zu billigen Geräten tendierst, dann mach dir auf jeden Fall vor Ort ein Bild von der Performance. Android Phones neigen im Einsteigerbereich dazu recht langsam zu sein. Manchen ist es egal, die sind mit einem Wildfire oder Defy glücklich. Anderen wiederum ist die Performance ebensolcher Starter Phones zu lasch und das Display zu pixelig.


 

Naja Defy hab ich eigentlich schon abgehakt, möchte ich nicht! Aber so ne HTC Variante à la Desire (S, HD , Z etc.) oder das Galaxy S haben ja dann doch noch n Preisvorteil gegenüber dem LGOS.


EDIT: Vom 200€ Zeug hab ich nach dem Nokia 5800 auch genug 

Ich habe eben das Problem, dass der nächste MM oder allgemein "Handyladen" nicht gerade in der Nähe ist und ich somit nicht jeden Tag rüberdüsen kann und die Geräte testen.


----------



## Ahab (10. August 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Was hältst du von Windows Phone 7?


----------



## ll_tim_ll (10. August 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



Ahab schrieb:


> Was hältst du von Windows Phone 7?


 

Naja ich würde schon gerne die App Vielfalt von Android nutzen. Das ist ja auch ein Grund warum ich mein 5800 abgeben will.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. August 2011)

Also ich bin mit meinem defy sehr zufrieden. Ansonsten achte drauf das die cpu 1ghz hatt auch bei htc aber die sind meist doch einiges teurer. Da kommt demnächst das defy+ raus mit 1ghz


----------



## ll_tim_ll (10. August 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meinem defy sehr zufrieden. Ansonsten achte drauf das die cpu 1ghz hatt auch bei htc aber die sind meist doch einiges teurer. Da kommt demnächst das defy+ raus mit 1ghz


 

ja ich glaub von der HTC Variante sollte ich doch absehen. Ist vielleicht doch n bisschen viel Geld für so wenig Leistung/Ausstattung etc.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Also wie gesagt das Defy+ soll demnächst kommen wann genau weiß ich jedoch nicht.
Motorola Defy+ | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder das Milestone2 wenn du diese komplette Tastatur magst
Motorola Milestone 2 - Test - CHIP Handy Welt

Aber wie wäre es stattdessen mit dem
Sony Ericsson Xperia neo - Test - CHIP Handy Welt

Oder dieses kostet bissl mehr (ist fast das Galaxy S)
Google Nexus S - Test - CHIP Handy Welt

oder die "light" Variante vom Galaxy S mit S-LCD
Samsung Galaxy SL: AMOLED weicht S-LCD-Display - News - CHIP Handy Welt


----------



## ll_tim_ll (11. August 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Vielen Dank für die Mühe, die du dir da gemacht hast.

Also das Defy gefällt mir schon wegen dem MotoBlur nicht, ich komm damit überhaupt nicht klar...

Milestone 2 und Xperia Neo sind technisch und optisch auch nicht mein Fall. Außerdem liegen sich preislich ja nur knapp unter dem Galaxy S.

Das Nexus S sieht aber relativ vielversprechend aus. Wie unterscheidet sich das vom Galaxy S? Ist preislich ja n bisschen günstiger. Außerdem hab ich mal gelesen, dass es eher ein Update auf Gingerbread bekommt als das Galaxy S.

Die Light Variante lohnt sich meienr Meinung nach preislich auch nicht wirklich. Wie gesagt, seit dem Nokia 5800 bin ich eher bereit ein bisschen mehr auszugeben und dafür auch länger glücklich zu sein mit dem Smartphone.


Vielen Dank noch einmal!



EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWKMGU9jstA ein bisschen Mühe sollte ich mir auch selbst machen 
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Nexus S nur bei Händler, die ich weder kenn noch angemeldet bin billiger ist. Bei Comtech ist das Galaxy S sogar billiger glaube ich.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Das Google Nexus S hat soweit ich das seh das Originale Google Android System drauf ohne "Herstellerbranding" von daher sollte es sobald es ein neues Android gibt auch sofort fürs Nexus S verfügbar sein also du musst nicht erst hoffen das der Hersteller da was zusammenbastelt wenn ers überhaupt macht.

Warte doch noch bisl und bestells dann bei Hoh 
Auf die paar Tage kommts wohl auch nichtmehr an.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (11. August 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Bei HoH bin ich leider auch nicht angemeldet 


Aber wenn Samsung das Update nicht selbst zusammenbastelt wirds doch sicher ne CFW geben oder? Also das Galaxy S ist ja relativ weit verbreitet, von dem her dürfte das auch schnell gehen oder?


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. August 2011)

Klar gibts da sicher was bei meinem defy gibts ja auch schon einiges.
Hier mal eine anlaufstelle
Www.android-hilfe.de/samsung-galaxy-s/


----------



## ll_tim_ll (11. August 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Klar gibts da sicher was bei meinem defy gibts ja auch schon einiges.
> Hier mal eine anlaufstelle
> Samsung Galaxy S (I9000) Forum auf Android-Hilfe.de


 
Na also. Dann ist ja der Vorteil des Updates vom Nexus S auch wieder dahin


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

Aber die Garantie dafür nicht
Aber mommentan ist es ja egal da es fürs Galaxy S ja das aktuellste 2.3.4 gibt.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (19. August 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*

So also: Ich war heute im MM und in verschiedenen Anbieter Shops. Aber irgendwie hat keiner Interesse mir ein Hany zu verkaufen 

Ich konnte lediglich das Samsung Galaxy S ein paar Minuten in den Händen halten und in den Menüs umherspielen. Ich muss sagen das läuft ja ziemlich flüssig und ist von der Genauigkeit ein Meilenstein im Gegenteil zu meinem 5800. Da ich keine andere Möglichkeit habe, an Informationen über die Handys zu bekommen muss ich voll und ganz auf eure Erfahrung vertrauen.


Also noch mal eine geupdatete Version meiner Auswahlliste:

HTC Desire S
HTC Desire HD
LG Optimus Speed
Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## >M.Pain (26. August 2011)

http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_angebot_do_01_09_2011_48_682_11716_5.html


----------



## ll_tim_ll (26. August 2011)

*AW: Android-Smartphone ; 250-270€*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> ALDI - Angebot Do, 01.09.2011


 

Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe jedoch gelesen, dass im Oktober ein neuer Kandidat für die HTC Desire Serie ansteht und da wollte ich doch noch warten...


----------

